# Safe air freshener to use around cockatiel?



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello all,

Before I had Clarence, I was a real air freshener/scented candles junkie but obviously since I've had him, I haven't used any - but I REALLY miss my yummy fruity scents. Is there ANY air freshener that is safe to use around birds. I would prefer to buy something rather than to make something, which frankly sounds awkward and time-consuming. Can anybody recommend a brand that does natural, safe air freshener?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I am unable to use air fresheners or perfumed candles because all of them irritate my sinuses so I can't think that they would be good for birds. All of these so-called perfume smells are chemically manufactured. Only the natural smell of flowers would be ok but I should imagine that most of those would be possibly dangerous if birds were to try to eat them.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not aware of any that are safe to use.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

There are none that are safe for birds. However, you can boil cinnamon water on the stove, place orange peels in the rooms..etc. for fresh safe smells.


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

Also eucalyptus branches are great room freshners and they love them.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

There is a bird safe deodorizer I saw at Parrot Island when I went there last time. I don't know if this would work for you though?

http://parrotisland.mainsecureserver.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=145&products_id=394


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I have never heard of a safe one to use around birds. Also, since everyone else is offering suggestions, throw some citrus into the garbage disposal and grind it for a pleasant scent


----------

